# Proactivo



## alvcq

Hola. 

En el Drae no existe esta palabra. 
¿alguien sabe cual es la palabra correcta en español?

Gracias.

Alv.


----------



## Dentellière

alvcq said:


> Hola.
> 
> En el Drae no existe esta palabra.
> ¿alguien sabe cual es la palabra correcta en español?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Alv.


 

Proactivo: Definición

http://www.definicionabc.com/social/proactivo.php

Las palabras nuevas que van surgiendo de la necesidad no están en el DRAE

:]


----------



## nach_in

Con el mismo sentido que tiene la palabra proactivo no conozco ninguna, se podría usar entusiasta, precavido, diligente, etc. pero aunque se le acercan no terminan de dar en el clavo. Personalmente, cuando no quiero usar esa palabra, me inclino a decir "que tiene iniciativa" a falta de algo más cortito.


----------



## Dentellière

nach_in said:


> Con el mismo sentido que tiene la palabra proactivo no conozco ninguna, se podría usar entusiasta, precavido, diligente, etc. pero aunque se le acercan no terminan de dar en el clavo. Personalmente, cuando no quiero usar esa palabra, me inclino a decir "que tiene iniciativa" a falta de algo más cortito.


 


¿ _Expeditivo _ ?


.


----------



## nach_in

Dentellière said:


> ¿ _Expeditivo _ ?
> 
> 
> .



Uhmmm... no me gusta, necesitaría un contexto muy específico para que se acerque a proactivo en mi opinión. Además, expeditivo hace referencia a una persona rápida y eficaz en sus tareas, proactivo indica que es una persona que se procura sus propias tareas o que es creativo en su trabajo, no hace tanta referencia a su eficiencia.


----------



## Dentellière

nach_in said:


> Uhmmm... no me gusta, necesitaría un contexto muy específico para que se acerque a proactivo en mi opinión. Además, expeditivo hace referencia a una persona rápida y eficaz en sus tareas, proactivo indica que es una persona que se procura sus propias tareas o que es creativo en su trabajo, no hace tanta referencia a su eficiencia.


 

¿ _Decidido ? ¿Resuelto_? ¿_Creativo? ¿Creador? ¿Innovador?_

Creo que me quedo con "_proactivo_"

:]


----------



## nach_in

Dentellière said:


> ¿ _Decidido ? ¿Resuelto_? ¿_Creativo? ¿Creador? ¿Innovador?_
> 
> Creo que me quedo con "_proactivo_"
> 
> :]



100% de acuerdo, no por nada surgen nuevas palabras, siempre hay algo que las hace únicas 

Yo también uso mucho ese término, más arriba me limitaba a proponer una posible alternativa.


----------



## oa2169

Emprendedor?


----------



## David_3333

¿Podría ser *acomedido*?


----------



## merquiades

Entusiasta, aplicado, apasionado, dedicado, ansioso, impaciente, incansable.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

*WILKIPEDIA define PROACTIVIDAD de la siguiente manera:*

Un término acuñado por Viktor Frankl, un neurólogo y psiquiatra austriaco en su libro _Man's Search for Meaning_ (_El hombre en busca de sentido_, 1946). 

Años después el término se popularizaría en muchos libros de autoayuda, desarrollo personal y empresarial gracias al best-seller _Los siete hábitos de las personas altamente efectivas del autor Stephen R. Covey._

*Proactividad es una actitud en la que el sujeto asume el pleno control de su conducta vital de modo activo, lo que implica la toma de iniciativa en el desarrollo de acciones creativas y audaces para generar mejoras, haciendo prevalecer la libertad de elección sobre las circunstancias de la vida.*

*No conozco palabra alguna, en español, que abarque todo el concepto tal cual se describe en los parrafos anteriores.*


----------



## Filimer

Quizá decir en el año 2010 que "proactivo" no es español correcto equivale a criticar a comienzos del siglo XX el uso de  las palabras psicoanálisis, superyó o introyección (esta última todavía no aparece en el DRAE).


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Filimer said:


> Quizá decir en el año 2010 que "proactivo" no es español correcto equivale a criticar a comienzos del siglo XX el uso de las palabras psicoanálisis, superyó o introyección (esta última todavía no aparece en el DRAE).


 
*De acuerdo, aunque no es crítica, solo señalo la realidad.*
*No dudo que en poco tiempo, al igual que con psicoanálisis, superyó o introyección, sea reconocido el termino en el DRAE*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

JuanitooCarlos said:


> *De acuerdo, aunque no es crítica, solo señalo la realidad.*
> *No dudo que en poco tiempo, al igual que con psicoanálisis, superyó o introyección, sea reconocido el termino en el DRAE*



No te preocupés, que así será. Por acá ya es requisito en las publicaciones de empleos el "ser proactivo". 

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

Proactivo.
Término muy descriptivo de la actitud que decide el futuro de una persona.
Debería estar en el diccionario.


Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Según Terry Pratchett, quiere decir "en favor de la actividad".  Desgraciadamente las empresas piensan lo mismo. Un trabajador "proactivo" es el que se desloma como un burro las ocho horas de jornada, y está siempre dispuesto a hacer unas pocas horas extras sin cobrar.

La _proactivez_ me pone los pelos de punta.


----------



## la_machy

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Según Terry Pratchett, quiere decir "en favor de la actividad". Desgraciadamente las empresas piensan lo mismo. Un trabajador "proactivo" es el que se desloma como un burro las ocho horas de jornada, y está siempre dispuesto a hacer unas pocas horas extras sin cobrar.
> 
> La _proactivez_ me pone los pelos de punta.


 
¿De verdad?, curiosamente a mí me ocurre lo contrario. La falta de _proactivez_ en mis colaboradores me pone los pelos de punta. Pero bueno, para mí no significa trabajar como burro, sino actuar en excelencia. 
Nada, simple diferencia de opiniones.
Pero bueno, querida Valeria, lo que dice Pratchett es la fomra más simple y clara de describirlo, creo yo.
Insisto en que debería estar en el diccionario 

Saludos, Preciosa.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

la_machy said:


> ¿
> Insisto en que debería estar en el diccionario
> .



Pues lo que ha quedado claro es que su uso está muy extendido, aunque algún empresario que otro abuse del término.

Un abrazo, guapa. Me alegro de verte.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Es esta época donde lo unico constante es el cambio, para mí, ser proactivo es prepararse para cuando éste llegue, en oposición a ser reactivo.

Ser proactivo va más allá de ser visionario, implica tomar las acciones necesarias para adelantarse al cambio y estar preparado cuando se presente.

Hace años en donde vivo empezaron a llegar empresas alemanas, los proactivos aprendieron a hablar alemán en preparación a buscar una mejor oportunidad en dichas empresas.

Los reactivos que ya trabajaban en esas empresas, trataron de aprender el idioma cuando ya tenian la competencia encima, consecuentemente "les comieron el mandado" los proactivos.


----------



## la_machy

Janis Joplin said:


> Es esta época donde lo unico constante es el cambio, para mí, ser proactivo es prepararse para cuando éste llegue, en oposición a ser reactivo.
> 
> Ser proactivo va más allá de ser visionario, implica tomar las acciones necesarias para adelantarse al cambio y estar preparado cuando se presente.
> 
> Hace años en donde vivo empezaron a llegar empresas alemanas, los proactivos aprendieron a hablar alemán en preparación a buscar una mejor oportunidad en dichas empresas.
> 
> Los reactivos que ya trabajaban en esas empresas, trataron de aprender el idioma cuando ya tenian la competencia encima, consecuentemente "les comieron el mandado" los proactivos.


 Así es, Janis. 
Ese pensamiento aplicado al entorno correspondiente, es como entiendo proactivo.
Hacer que las cosas sucedan, no esperar a que pasen frente a nuestras narices.


Saludos


----------



## cornucopia0

Hola a todos:

Muy bonito todo lo que encierra el concepto, pero en español hace rato que existen maneras de expresar lo mismo:

Cuando mi mamá me enviaba a comprar al almacén de la esquina, siempre me decía: "anda y ¡bien habiloso!" queriendo decir que no me dejara engañar por el almacenero ("habiloso" es una palabra chilena y cuando había menos supermercados, la gente le compraba a los almaceneros "de la esquina" que tenían fama de dar siempre menos de lo que cobraban).

Bueno, fuera de ese dato anecdótico pero que se relaciona con la "proactividad" en cierto sentido, está la más archiusada de las fórmulas, que incluso se repite hasta el cansancio en este y otros hilos sobre el significado de "proactivo": tener iniciativa.

Es así de simple. Una persona "con iniciativa" es lo mismo que una persona "proactiva". Incluso, recuerdo que una vez, mientras trabajaba como agente para una naviera, apareció el gerente de operaciones y me habló de las cualidades que se requerían para trabajar en ese negocio y lo primero que dijo fue: "aquí necesitamos gente con iniciativa, sagaz, que pueda anticiparse a las cosas... porque una decisión a destiempo nos puede costar millones".

Aunque no les guste a algunos, nuestro idioma pide que nos explayemos. El español no es un idioma telegráfico como el inglés y enhorabuena, porque precisamente en esa capacidad expresiva es donde está su riqueza.

Por lo demás, un término más aporta un punto de vista y una alternativa más para enriquecer la redacción.

El error, en mi opinión, es creer que nuestro idioma es pobre y que carece de términos para determinados conceptos que parecen nuevos, pero que no lo son. Me molesta que a la larga prevalezca el criterio de algunos "neologistas" que en su actuar solo denotan suprema ignorancia respecto de su lengua materna o, mejor dicho, de su "lengua madrastra".

¡La proactividad, la iniciativa, la sagacidad y la capacidad de anticiparse a las cosas, unidas jamás serán vencidas!

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Ni idea cuánto tiempo tenga de usarse la palabra 'proactivo'. Yo la conozco desde hace cuatro o cinco años, creo.
Estoy de acuerdo en que nuestro bello y rico idioma tiene muchas palabras que la equiparan, simplemente con decir 'tener iniciativa' bastaría. ¿Pero, cuál es el problema de usar nuevas o diferentes palabras? Por favor, no me respondan ''porque no están en el DRAE''.
En la vida todo fluye, la lengua no es la excepción, ni mucho menos. Y el DRAE, muchas veces, no considera ese flujo, que es el que finalmente _enriquece_ nuestra lengua.


Saludos .


----------



## cornucopia0

la_machy said:


> ¿Pero, cuál es el problema de usar nuevas o diferentes palabras?



En mi caso, ninguno, siempre y cuando estén bien empleadas. Por ejemplo, mi jefe pudo haber dicho:"aquí necesitamos gente *proactiva*, sagaz, que pueda anticiparse a  las cosas... porque una decisión a destiempo nos puede costar millones"​"aquí necesitamos gente con iniciativa, *proactiva*, que pueda anticiparse a  las cosas... porque una decisión a destiempo nos puede costar millones"​"aquí necesitamos gente con iniciativa, sagaz, *proactiva*... porque una decisión a destiempo nos puede costar millones"​La cuestión es que en esos años ni él ni yo conocíamos ese viejo neologismo, pero no obstante, no le faltaron palabras para expresar la misma idea que encierra.

Una posibilidad que ciertamente habría empobrecido su discurso (y muy ciertamente el efecto que esperaba provocar con él), de haberlo conocido, es que lo hubiera usado de comodín, como suelen hacer los malhablados:"aquí necesitamos gente *proactiva*... porque una decisión a destiempo nos puede costar millones"​Saludos


----------



## Irama

Efectivamente, el sentido que se da a esta palabra en el mundo laboral es "el que se anticipa y es diligente" (en especial con respecto a un cliente, perdón por la rima). La palabra "activo" es muy clara, pero... no sé qué significa "pro" en este contexto. No sé si es el pro del latín (hacia adelante) o el pro del inglés, que significa profesional. No olvidemos que proactive se tomó del inglés.


----------



## cornucopia0

mmmh lo que yo sé es que en inglés se contrapone a _*re*active_...


----------



## la_machy

Uyy, compañera. Me parece muy aventurado que digas que los 'malhablados'  suelen usar  la palabra de esta manera. Pero es tu opinión, y muy respetable.


> "aquí necesitamos gente *proactiva*..."


Yo uso esa frase con frecuencia, y creeme que estoy lejos de ser 'malhablada'.
La gente que me escucha, suele responder en consecuencia, lo cual me indica que me entendieron perfectamente. Y finalmente de eso se trata el idioma, de comunicar.

 Y nada, que cada quien es libre de usar las palabras que guste, mientras consiga su objetivo de hacerse entender y no sean barbaridades.

A mí me gusta la palabra, le encuentro sentido, suena bien, y me gustaría verla alguna vez en el diccionario.


Saluditos .


----------



## Vampiro

la_machy said:


> Y nada, que cada quien es libre de usar las palabras que guste, mientras consiga su objetivo de hacerse entender y no sean barbaridades.
> 
> A mí me gusta la palabra, le encuentro sentido, suena bien, y me gustaría verla alguna vez en el diccionario.


Estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo, la palabra me gusta, es clara, no se presta a malos entendidos, y es usada ampliamente en el mundo laboral.  Me parece un vocablo que resume muchas ideas y conceptos en un solo término; si alguien me dice “necesito una persona proactiva en este puesto”, yo sé exactamente lo que quiere, sin más vueltas o adornos innecesarios.
Respecto del DRAE, ha incluído palabras mucho menos usadas.  Pero la verdad, que la incluyan o no me tiene sin cuidado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay, hasta donde yo sé, es jerga de la gente de RR. HH. de ciertas empresas, y punto. Nadie que yo conozca diría: "Me gusta la nueva recepcionista porque es proactiva". Dirían, en cambio, que es despierta, que es ágil, etc.
Saludos


----------



## cornucopia0

Adolfo tiene razón. Es jerga empresarial. Y dentro de ese contexto está muy bien, pero fuera de ese contexto, hay que usarlo con un poco más de prudencia.

Respondiendo a las acusaciones de la_machy, debo aclarar un par de cosas:

La primera es que soy hombre, aunque entiendo que mi "nick" no lo deja muy claro.

Y la segunda, es que no estoy en contra de quienes usan "proactivo" ni mucho menos. Lo vengo reiterando desde mi primera intervención en este hilo. Abogo por la diversidad.

Lo que quise ilustrar, por si no se entendió, es que ha habido y habrá siempre otras maneras de expresar el mismo concepto, sobre todo cuando puede suceder que nuestro interlocutor no conozca la dichosa palabra.

Me quiero detener ahí un rato: esta palabra no ha dejado de ser un neologismo y aunque a la_machy no le guste, todavía queda mucha gente que no conoce su significado. Me alegro en todo caso que ella y otros la sigan difundiendo para que así todos algún día la tengamos en nuestro bagaje. Insisto, mientras más posibilidades, mejor.

Y los malhablados, para que se entienda bien, en mi opinión, no son los que usan "proactivo", por favor. Mi afirmación fue que los malhablados son los que abusan de palabras hasta el punto de convertirlas en comodines y así empobrecen su discurso.

Un caso paradigmático era el de un conocido a quien todo le parecía "notable". Una película que había visto era "notable". La mujer del panadero tenía senos "notables". La puesta de sol que había presenciado la tarde anterior había estado "notable"...

Y en el ejemplo puntual de mi jefe, la fuerza de su discurso estaba en la reiteración de ideas afines: persona con iniciativa, sagaz, que se anticipe a las cosas, proactiva (si hubiera conocido la palabra...) y ahora agregaría diligente, ágil y despierta, como señalan los amigos aquí.

Si él hubiera usado (en ese momento y en el contexto de lo que estaba diciendo ahí) una sola de las alternativas (cualquiera de ellas, yo ejemplifiqué con "proactivo" en honor al tema de este hilo) su discurso habría perdido fuerza y, por ende, se habría empobrecido (solo el discurso de él y en ese contexto en particular).

Bueno, creo que es importante saber ejercitar la comprensión de lectura antes de ejercitar la redacción de opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Nokk

Yo vivo en México y, como Adolfo menciona, la palabra la he oído como parte de la jerga empresarial. O ni siquiera eso... creo que es más bien parte de la "nueva ola" de jerga empresarial. Me parece que es un término más bien de moda, por lo que no creo que mis nietos lo vayan a utilizar. (Disclaimer: Nokk admite que al 4 de octubre de 2010 es imposible predecir el futuro, por lo que su último comentario respecto a sus nietos es imposible de probar en este momento)


----------



## Vampiro

cornucopia0 said:


> Me quiero detener ahí un rato: esta palabra no ha dejado de ser un neologismo y aunque a la_machy no le guste, todavía queda mucha gente que no conoce su significado. Me alegro en todo caso que ella y otros la sigan difundiendo para que así todos algún día la tengamos en nuestro bagaje. Insisto, mientras más posibilidades, mejor.


¿Y de verdad crees que si le dices "quiero que sea una persona proactiva" a alguien que nunca haya escuchado la palabra, no va a entender o a inferir lo que le quisiste decir?
Tendría que ser alguien con un nivel de educación muy bajo como para ni siquiera imaginarse el significado, con un nivel de educación con el que tampoco entendería si le dices que quieres una persona "sagaz", por ejemplo.
La palabra es simple, se explica por sí sola.
Y al igual que en inglés, se contrapone a "reactiva".
"Reactiva" es la persona que reacciona ante un estímulo, una directriz, o una orden; "proactivo", en cambio, es aquél que se anticipa, que actúa por iniciativa propia, que va en busca de soluciones sin necesidad de mayores instrucciones.
Saludos.
_


----------



## merquiades

Para la mayoría de los contextos que habéis puesto aquí, creo que es suficiente decir "activo", o cualquier de los sinónimos que indicáis. No usaría el término ni en castellano ni en inglés. Huelga decir que es un neologismo también en inglés.  Hace 10 años no se empleaba y ahora está en todos los idiomas.  Dicen que hace falta decir en toda entrevista:  proactivo, proacción, proactividad.  Quiere decir que sabes exactamente cuándo, cómo y dónde ocurrirá un problema antes de que surja.  Que tienes una intuición clarovidente. 
A mi juicio esta palabra se usa demasiado y se está aplicando a otros campos ahora.  Por ejemplo acabo de oir...  "Sean proactivos.  Si descubren algún bolso abandonado, si ven a individuos sospechosos, si huelen algo extraño, si por una razón o otra no se sienten a gusto, alerten a las autoridades y salgan inmediatamente del lugar...."


----------



## la_machy

merquiades said:


> Quiere decir que sabes exactamente cuándo, cómo y dónde ocurrirá un problema antes de que surja. Que tienes una intuición clarovidente.


No, merquiades.
Al menos no es así como yo lo uso. En ese caso se contrataría a las ''sacerdotisas'' del tarot que se anuncian en el diario y no a personas preparadas academicamente, las cuales cobran más.
Una persona 'proactiva' es sensible a su entorno y razona y tiene visión emprendedora e intuición, sin que esto sea cuestión esotérica, sino el resultado de una buena educación mezclada con un poco de sentido común.
Una persona 'proactiva', simplemente sabe, que el que pega primero, pega dos veces, y actua en consecuencia.
Toda esa perorata  me la ahorro solamente diciendo 'proactivo'.


Saludos


----------



## merquiades

la_machy said:


> No, merquiades.
> Al menos no es así como yo lo uso. En ese caso se contrataría a las ''sacerdotisas'' del tarot que se anuncian en el diario y no a personas preparadas academicamente, las cuales cobran más.
> Una persona 'proactiva' es sensible a su entorno y razona y tiene visión emprendedora e intuición, sin que esto sea cuestión esotérica, sino el resultado de una buena educación mezclada con un poco de sentido común.
> Una persona 'proactiva', simplemente sabe, que el que pega primero, pega dos veces, y actua en consecuencia.
> Toda esa perorata  me la ahorro solamente diciendo 'proactivo'.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Eso sí me parece mucho más positivo. En resumidas cuentas, para ti una persona proactiva = una persona bien preparada para el trabajo.

Gracias La_Machy y saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

merquiades said:


> Eso sí me parece mucho más positivo. En resumidas cuentas, para ti una persona proactiva = una persona bien preparada para el trabajo.
> 
> Gracias La_Machy y saludos



Después de haber leído todo lo que ha escrito *la_machy* a mi no me parece que haya querido decir *simplemente* que proactivo es una persona bien preparada para el trabajo porque ha ampliado el concepto mucho más allá de eso.  

Yo trabajé toda mi vida en Recursos Humanos y conocí a mucha gente bien preparada para el trabajo que no eran proactivos ni pateándoles el trasero.

Una persona proactiva está bien informada, ya sea debido a una educación formal académica o porque se ocupa de leer sobre lo que pasa en el entorno en el que se desenvuelve y utiliza ese conocimiento para estar preparada para enfrentar el cambio.

Ejemplos hay en cualquier ámbito no sólo en el empresarial.

Una persona proactiva administrará mejor sus ingresos para gastar menos y ahorrar más para hacer frente a las consecuencias de la recesión.

Una persona proactiva estudiará una carrera profesional o técnica en áreas que no estén saturadas de desempleados sino en aquéllas relacionadas con tecnología de punta para evitar invertir tiempo y dinero en estudios que pueden llegar a ser obsoletos.

Una mujer proactiva se ocupará de encontrarse en las mejores condiciones de salud antes de buscar embarazarse para asegurar un hijo sano.


----------



## merquiades

Janis Joplin said:


> Después de haber leído todo lo que ha escrito *la_machy* a mi no me parece que haya querido decir *simplemente* que proactivo es una persona bien preparada para el trabajo porque ha ampliado el concepto mucho más allá de eso.
> 
> Yo trabajé toda mi vida en Recursos Humanos y conocí a mucha gente bien preparada para el trabajo que no eran proactivos ni pateándoles el trasero.
> 
> Una persona proactiva está bien informada, ya sea debido a una educación formal académica o porque se ocupa de leer sobre lo que pasa en el entorno en el que se desenvuelve y utiliza ese conocimiento para estar preparada para enfrentar el cambio.
> 
> Ejemplos hay en cualquier ámbito no sólo en el empresarial.
> 
> Una persona proactiva administrará mejor sus ingresos para gastar menos y ahorrar más para hacer frente a las consecuencias de la recesión.
> 
> Una persona proactiva estudiará una carrera profesional o técnica en áreas que no estén saturadas de desempleados sino en aquéllas relacionadas con tecnología de punta para evitar invertir tiempo y dinero en estudios que pueden llegar a ser obsoletos.
> 
> Una mujer proactiva se ocupará de encontrarse en las mejores condiciones de salud antes de buscar embarazarse para asegurar un hijo sano.



Hola Janis
He entendido bien lo que queréis decir tú y La_Machy.  Está claro, lo habéis explicado muy bien.  Sólo he querido intentar resumir un poco con mis propias palabras la imagen visual de esta "proactividad" que describís. Y se me ha ocurrido lo de "persona bien preparada para ejercer su trabajo". ¿Bastaría "activo"?
Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Janis Joplin said:


> Una persona proactiva estudiará una carrera profesional o técnica en áreas que no estén saturadas de desempleados sino en aquéllas relacionadas con tecnología de punta para evitar invertir tiempo y dinero en estudios que pueden llegar a ser obsoletos.


Ahora me entero de que mi hija, que con 16 años ha decidido contra todo y contra todos (excepto su madre) hacer lo que de verdad le gusta y escoger un bachillerato en Letras Puras es anti-proactiva. Pobrecita mía, qué le va a ir en la vida estudiando cosas tan obsoletas como el latín. 



> Una persona proactiva administrará mejor sus ingresos para gastar menos y ahorrar más para hacer frente a las consecuencias de la recesión.


Bueno, yo siempre pensé que eso era tener sentido común, pero por algo dicen que el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos.



> Una mujer proactiva se ocupará de encontrarse en las mejores condiciones de salud antes de buscar embarazarse para asegurar un hijo sano.


De escoger el padre adecuado ya ni hablamos, ¿no?


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Janis Joplin said:


> Una persona proactiva administrará mejor sus ingresos para gastar menos y ahorrar más para hacer frente a las consecuencias de la recesión.
> 
> Una persona proactiva estudiará una carrera profesional o técnica en áreas que no estén saturadas de desempleados sino en aquéllas relacionadas con tecnología de punta para evitar invertir tiempo y dinero en estudios que pueden llegar a ser obsoletos.
> 
> Una mujer proactiva se ocupará de encontrarse en las mejores condiciones de salud antes de buscar embarazarse para asegurar un hijo sano.



Yo a estos los he llamado "calculadores" toda la vida, y puede que hasta "fríos y calculadores".
Un saludo


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Para mí una persona proactiva es, ni más ni menos, que tiene iniciativa. Sólo la he oido en el campo de los Recursos Humanos para hablar de personas que tienen iniciativa, que no es necesario que les digan qué tienen que hacer, que realizan trabajos porque lo consideran oportuno, o según que cargos, que toman decisiones.

En mi opinión, no tiene que ver con estar preparado para hacer un trabajo. He conocido personas proactivas que no tenían ni idea del trabajo que desarrollaban y esa proactividad a veces acababa en desastre. Por otro lado, también he visto gente que eran genios en lo que hacían, pero había que llevarlos de la mano.


> Una mujer proactiva se ocupará de encontrarse en las mejores condiciones  de salud antes de buscar embarazarse para asegurar un hijo sano.



En este ejemplo que mencionas, me temo que no estoy de acuerdo. Una mujer proactiva sería la que buscase a su pareja para la cópula, y que no se queda esperando a que el otro venga.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Dejando aparte lo relativo a la presencia o no en el DRAE, soy un poco menos radical que Valeria Mesalina acerca del significado de 'proactivo'. 
Las primeras veces que oí o leí esa palabra fue en las relaciones con empresas de consultoría. Siempre aconsejaban ser 'proactivos', entendiendo por tales los que hacían lo que las citadas empresas aconsejaban, aunque a veces era tan difícil que se acercaba a lo imposible.
Lo contraponían, como se ha hecho en este hilo, a 'reactivo', entidad que obra por reacción. Pues bien, 'proactivo' será quien obra por proacción. Creo que entenderé lo que es 'proactivo' cuando alguien me explique que es proacción. Porque la definición de Covey no me aclara mucho. 
De momento voy entendiendo por proactivo a quien tiene iniciativa. Pero proactivo tiene a su favor que suena más actual.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Creo que entenderé lo que es 'proactivo' cuando alguien me explique que es proacción.


¿Proacción?
Servido, maestro.
Y para quienes afirman que se trata de un neologismo recién aparecido, cito un fragmento del artículo:
 
Proactividad, término acuñado por Viktor Frankl, neurólogo y psiquiatra austriaco que lo describe en su libro “El hombre en busca de sentido”, 1946 (ver Barcelona, Ed. Herder, 1995, 17 ed.).
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Gracias, Vampiro. Hay que ver que reacción más fulminante. Cuando termine de leer la monografía, en la que            se aprovecha el juego de esos dos conceptos opuestos, 'proacción' y 'reacción', para plantear desde una actitud participativa una reflexión sobre la futura implementación de unas disciplinas gráficas en unos planes de estudios y en el nuevo entorno social de nativos e inmigrantes digitales, en el que _velis nolis _todos de alguna forma nos inscribimos. 
Puede resultarme laborioso, porque a mí me inscribieron años ha en un plan de estudios donde la tercera ley de Newton hablaba solamente de acción y reacción.
Mientras tanto, me siento más seguro hablando de 'iniciativa' y de personas 'con iniciativa'.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Para ese concepto, el de proactivo, se  usaba también "dispuesto".


----------



## Vampiro

Creo que estamos confundiendo las témporas con los temporizadores.
¿Cómo llegó Newton a esta historia?
Pero sirve como ejemplo claro de los conceptos de proacción y reacción: Cuenta la leyenda que mientras dormía en su jardín le cayó una manzana en la cabeza, y él, dudando si era la manzana la que había caído, o la tierra la que se había elevado, terminó, como reacción a ese estímulo, sentando las bases de la dinámica moderna.
Ahora, si él hubiese sido proactivo, probablemente no habría estado echándose una siesta en el jardín y no le habría caído una manzana en la pelada…
Corolario: no en todos los casos la proacción es positiva.
_


----------



## Entrerriano

Un término con una carga ideológica interesante.


----------

